# 87 300ZXT, HUGE Picture size, under 250K



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well you were warned at the title if you got a 56K and still came in here and you got an hour or so to waste let her run in the background for a bit. These pictures on Saturday and Sunday of this past weekend when I had access to a decent camera. Well more than decent. They are some big ole pictures and I didn't want to resize, I wanted all of the quality and details to come through. There are two pictures of me in here too in case you are wondering who it is. Flame away at how I look I don't care.

Here is my dash









Here is Vacume at Idle and my boost gauge









Boost Controller









Here is my head unit









Side/Rear Shot









Here's some info on the car.









Here is the only serious damage on the car.









K&N Cone Filter









WTF? No injector cooler?









Front Shot









Close Front Shot









Front Sleepy Eyes









Front Wide Awake









Rear Shot









Save the best for last


















Feedback is accepted and wanted

Sorry for the HUGE pics.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like the bigger pics

looks really good

needs a serious interior detail tho :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I haven't been to worried about it yet. But when my shocks come in next weekend, and I get a electric fan and BOV I'll be ready for the interior. Until then, screw it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea tru i hear ya on the performance part...but atleast wipe the dust off..haha sweet ass car tho :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I did. After the fact


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm lovin it. I really want one of those.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

andre said:


> I'm lovin it. I really want one of those.


They are some fun cars. You wouldn't believe how much this thing pulls at 10 PSI.


----------



## Bluephoenix (Sep 27, 2004)

*Digital Odometer???*

Nice pics. I was curious, did you purchase that digital dash (odometer, mileage, etc.) or did it come with the car? Looks cool. Would like to put something like that in my car if possible. If you purchased it, where and for how much? Do they have anything like that for a 1995 Nissan Maxima? 
Thanks in advance. 
Bluephoenix


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No they came like that from the factory. I think it was a 3 grand option or close to it. I have the GL-L model and it is fully loaded.

My friend's mom just got I think a 90 Maxima and it has a digital dash but I'm not sure about anything newer having them or if any would fit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Yea my cousin has that car, pretty fast, props that black beast is lookin to be a good project


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I'm keepin it black but I don't really want to. It's just well it's stayin black.


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

Is that a boost gauge in your tail pipe????  Props for a different ride!


----------

